# N scale: ez track: non-metallic rail joiner



## Jim PF (Jul 15, 2015)

Is there a way to join N scale ez track with non metallic joiners? I want "dead track" to park an engine! I know that Bachmann doesn't make these. I know of no commercial product. I'm not clever enough to make them myself. Does anyone know a source where I could purchase these?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Could you not simply cut the rails beyond the
joiners to cut off the power from the rest of
the layout? Use a Dremel cutting wheel
or razor saw for a nice even cut. I would,
however, run power to the isolated track
thru a SPST on/off switch. There will be
times when you want a loco to run on it.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Surely Peco N scale nylon joiners would do the job. I assume EZ track is code 100.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Jim, insulated rail joiners for N scale are made by Atlas, Peco, and Micro Engineering, and are readily available.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I ASSume...(usually not a good idea)...that N scale EZ track is
similar to HO EZ track that uses Bachmann designed connections
between sections. That is why I suggested cutting the rails
to create an isolated track. Does it use ordinary N rail
joiners?

Don


----------



## Jim PF (Jul 15, 2015)

DonR said:


> Could you not simply cut the rails beyond the
> joiners to cut off the power from the rest of
> the layout? Use a Dremel cutting wheel
> or razor saw for a nice even cut. I would,
> ...


 Thanks for the suggestion, but I don't have either of these cutting tools. I'll go with a Pico nylon product that someone else suggested and see if that works. Thanks


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't forget you only need to use the isolating joiners on one rail if it's a single track siding.


----------



## Jim PF (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm and old Lionel 027 guy who's getting older, down-sided to a condo and N scale. I would never in a million year think that I would only need to use the nylon joiner on ONE rail!!!! You've saved me hours of frustration. Thanks so much! This forum is fantastic


----------

